

Ask HN: What do you think of my Typepad/Feedburner hack ? (Would you use it ?) - themichael
http://www.movieping.org

======
nirmal
I like it! I've added it to Google Reader. Would it be possible to get the
trailers that Apple releases at <http://www.apple.com/trailers/> ?

~~~
themichael
Hi. Thanks. Sure I will work on a solution for you.

